# Why are my mini Donkey and mule chewing on everything?



## TXFarmGirl

Our 2 sweet little male minis are chewing on everything, and they're chewing the walls of their barn. Is there anything we can/should do about it/for them? We don't really appreciate them chewing on everything, but it's there house soo..? Do they need a chew toy or chew post or something? 

Mini Mule - 3 months old(tomorrow) - male - eating grass/weeds/brush/etc, hay, milk based pellets, sweet feed, mineral block, and drinks water.





Mini Donkey - 6 months old(tomorrow) - male - eating grass/weeds/brush/etc, hay, milk based pellets, sweet feed, mineral block, and gets a bottle every other day, he drinks water as well.




This is their little barn, they chew on any wood in, on, or around it that they can get their teeth on.


----------



## Baymule

My first guess is that they are lacking a trace element in the minerals. The mineral block is probably good, but loose minerals are better. They may not be able to lick enough off the block to satisfy them. Loose minerals would be my first suggestion. If that doesn't do it, then I would suggest blood analysis to see if they are deficient in anything.

I have sheep and they eat loose minerals like candy. I observed the baby lambs eating dirt from fresh gopher mounds and offered them Azomite, a rock dust. They stopped eating dirt. I now keep it out for the ewes and lambs. The lambs hit it hard.

If the loose minerals do not help, and the blood analysis comes back ok, then wrap the wood posts in hardware cloth. 

Hopefully some one else might have more ideas.


----------



## TXFarmGirl

Baymule said:


> My first guess is that they are lacking a trace element in the minerals. The mineral block is probably good, but loose minerals are better. They may not be able to lick enough off the block to satisfy them. Loose minerals would be my first suggestion. If that doesn't do it, then I would suggest blood analysis to see if they are deficient in anything.
> 
> I have sheep and they eat loose minerals like candy. I observed the baby lambs eating dirt from fresh gopher mounds and offered them Azomite, a rock dust. They stopped eating dirt. I now keep it out for the ewes and lambs. The lambs hit it hard.
> 
> If the loose minerals do not help, and the blood analysis comes back ok, then wrap the wood posts in hardware cloth.
> 
> Hopefully some one else might have more ideas.


Got it, Thank you so much, and we are working on getting them additional minerals right now. Thanks again.


----------



## Bumpa

The minerals may help but they are natural chewers....sorry.  Door trim..stalls...trees.  Also, a couple of three foot chunks of garden hose and a Jolly ball will help.  Mine love to play with those.


----------



## greybeard

Bumpa said:


> The minerals may help but they are natural chewers....sorry. Door trim..stalls...trees.


Yep, the mules we had when I was a kid chewed anything made of wood unless it was creosote treated. They only did it when confined in the small lot but didn't when they were out on pasture. Dad always said it was caused by boredom.


----------

